# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα είναι τα καναρίνια μου?

## Kizariotis

Μαλλον το εκανα σε λαθος μερος το ποστ και δεν περνω απαντησεις.Θα ηθελα να μαθω αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει καποια στοιχεια για αυτες της δυο ρατσες.
Το κοκκινο το πηρα για ιζαμπελα αλλα οσο και να εψαξα δεν μοιαζει σε καμια φωτογραφια για τετοια ρατσα παρα για ΑΧΑΤΗΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΙΒΟΥΑΡ ΜΗ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ στο δαχτυλιδι του γραφει τα εξης:
DKB=γερμανια
282616
3009=ετος γεννησης
160=κατι που εχει σχεση με τον εκτροφεα δεν καταλαβα.
Μωβ χρωματος.
Προς το παρων το εχω για ζευγαρωμα με ενα απλο κιτρινο σκουφατο καναρινι αλλα θελω να μαθω οσα μπορω για την ρατσα του ωστε μελλοντικα να προσπαθησω να βρω ενα αναλογο θυληκο και να ασχοληθω με αναπαραγωγη μιας ρατσας οσο μπορω καθαροτερης.π.χ τριμπραντο γκλοστερ,ιζαμπελα κλπ...και εκτος αυτου οταν ξαναπαω στο ιδιο μαγαζι να του δειξω οτι δεν μπορει να με πιασει κοτσο λεγοντας μου οτι θελει.Και ειναι κριμα τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια ιζαμπελα(οπως λεει) που εχει και ζευγαρωνει στο μαγαζι να δωθουνε σε ατομα απειρα οπως εγω.Παρακατω ο κυριος






και εδω το δευτερο αρσενικο ρατσα αλμπινο(γνωμη μαγαζατορα) με ενα δαχτυλιδι ανοικτου τυπου χρυσου χρωματος χωρις γραμματα επανω.




καθε βοηθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.ευχαριστω

----------


## mitsman

για το πρωτο δεν ξέρω... αλλα το ασπρο εχει κοκκινα μάτια????

----------


## Kizariotis

Οχι μαλλον ειναι απο την φωτογραφικη μου ετσι

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμενα το πρωτο μου μοιαζει για Αχατης Κοκκινος ...

Δες δυο photo και συγκρινε τα με το δικο σου !  :Happy: 





Η επισης μου μοιζει και πιο λιγο για Ιζαμπελα !

----------


## Kizariotis

Ακριβως στο ιδιο ημαστε.τετοια ειναι τα χρωματα οπως στις φωτογραφιες.αρα καλα ειπα αχατης κοκκινο ιβουαρ

----------


## mitsman

τοτε δεν ειναι αλπινο.... ειναι λευκο καναρινι... τωρα ειναι ειτε κυριαρχο ειτε υπολειπομενο... ειτεεεεε........ κοινο.... δεν μπορουμε να ξέρουμε!

----------


## makis97

Στις δίκες σου φώτο είναι ίδιο με το δικό μου μαύρο κόκκινο έντονο .Αλλά θα σου απαντήσουν αν κάνω λάθως

----------


## makis97

ποστ 8  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...άρα-μου

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε Σίμο εμένα μου φαίνεται Μαύρο Κόκκινο έντονο ... πάντως Ιζαμπέλα ποτέ...

----------


## panos70

Για το μωσαικο τα ειπατε για το ασπρο αν εχει ενα δυο φτερακια κιτρινα στην ακρη απο καθε φτερουγα τοτε ειναι κυριαρχο και ζευγαρωνει με ολολευκο και οτι αλλο χρωμα θελεις εκτος απο κυριαρχο,εαν ειναι ολολευκο τοτε ειναι υπολειπομενο και ζευγαρωνει με οτι θελεις εσυ

----------


## daras

το πουλακι στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι χιονε μαυροκοκκινο. και αν για το μαυροκοκκινο ειμαι σε ενα ποσοστο σιγουρος (πιο εμπειροι θα ξερουν τις διαφορες με αχατη ή αλλη μεταλλαξη)...για το χιονε ειμαι 100%. Δεν ειναι εντονο.

----------


## Kizariotis

Το λευκο σημερα που το πηρα στα χερια μου για να του κοψω τα νυχακια του ειδα οτι στις φτερουγες του εχει καποια φτερακια στην ακρη που ισα ισα  κιτρινιζουν.Αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι κυριαρχο?

----------


## panos70

Ναι ειναι κυριαρχο σε περιπτωση αναπαραγωγης οχι με ιδιο

----------

